# Charlie Cunningham Medical Fund



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

Friends,

I hope this is ok to post here. Charlie Cunningham is one of the founders of the modern mountain bike - a founder of Wilderness Trail bikes, a tinkerer, a mechanical genius, a super nice guy and great cyclist.

He needs our help.

In early August, 2015, Charlie Cunningham, bicycle builder, inventor and all around amazing person, fell off his bike and sustained several serious injuries.

Charlie suffered broken bones, bruises, and trauma to his head. Unfortunately, the head injury manifested into a subdural hematoma, a life threatening condition that resulted in emergency brain surgery.

Currently, Charlie is in the hospital, recovering. The road to complete recovery is going to be long and involve many specialists to help him get back to his former self. Your donations will help to offset the costs of his rehabilitation and the retrofitting of his home. Thank you for your generosity.

https://www.gofundme.com/w85tn3dg


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Will do. 

Since the exact same information about his medical issues is on his gofundme page then it's fine, I'll sticky it until the goal is met. 100k. ouch.

Hey, bushpig or Halaburt, if you guys hear anything different, let us know and we can edit out the medical info here and you'll have to contact Ms. James to edit the gofundme page.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks for posting. Done


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

$16,123 of $100k
Raised by 213 people in 1 day 

Impressive! Keep at it, folks. We are lucky to be part of such an amazing global cycling community.


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

girlonbike said:


> $16,123 of $100k
> Raised by 213 people in 1 day
> 
> Impressive! Keep at it, folks. We are lucky to be part of such an amazing global cycling community.


248 People and over $20,000 in a little over 24 hours.

I'd ask that everyone who see this shares it on their facebook and twitter accounts.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Great news. Thanks so much for starting all the threads.


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

Great stuff. Hope he gets well soon and the best treatment possible.

But i got to ask...

What on earth is wrong with your health insurance system, that someone who worked his entire life can't get a proper medical treatment? Shouldn't the country have set different priorities for a long time now?


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

For the OT forum. This is Pandora's box and shouldn't be opened here.


mauricer said:


> Great stuff. Hope he gets well soon and the best treatment possible.
> 
> But i got to ask...
> 
> What on earth is wrong with your health insurance system, that someone who worked his entire life can't get a proper medical treatment? Shouldn't the country have set different priorities for a long time now?


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

You are right.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Sadly I am.

To your health..... \m/


mauricer said:


> You are right.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

I hope that the present day WTB is going to kick in some cash, they wouldn't have any brand equity to spend marketing their "modern" stuff without all of CC's vision and passion. I get that the branding was sold, but still ....


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Contributed.

Grant Petersen is a mensch. That is all.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

According to Joe Breeze, Charlie was wearing a helmet.

Charlie told me he was pleased that he managed to crash in such a way as not to damage his new road bike. This was before he was experiencing life-threatening head trauma.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

$29,230 of $100k
Raised by 381 people in 2 days

Grant Petersen and RBW donated and Grant wrote a few words:



Grant Petersen said:


> Charlie is one of half-a-handful of modern bicycle geniuses and personal heroes of mine (and I am basically "anti-hero"). Everything I know about him, I love. Everything he's ever designed or made or innovated on his own personal bike, I admire and wished I was that smart. I'm so sorry to hear of this accident. Of course we all want him back on his superlight plastic saddle, held by the seat post that also holds a pump. Go, Charlie.


Grant, and his bicycles, is who brought me to mtbr when I first got so stoked on vintage mountain bikes and sought help to build one up here. We can't all make an impact on the sport we love but we can help those that have.

A lot of familiar names in the donation lists. Charlie is obviously well loved and his genius and kindness is recognized by all whom have met him.

Let's keep the ball rolling: https://www.gofundme.com/w85tn3dg

there's a parallel thread in the norcal forum and I will keep a close eye on it and will cross post any new developments that comes in to see what more we can do. As a reminder, please be respectful of what you post in these threads as he deserves privacy while he battles back from his injuries.

Thanks everybody for their generosity.


----------



## Bokchoicowboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Bicycling Magazine posted a story with an interview from Jacquie on what happened to Charlie and what is going on now: This Injured Mountain Bike Hall of Famer Needs Your Help | Bicycling


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

mauricer said:


> Great stuff. Hope he gets well soon and the best treatment possible.
> 
> But i got to ask...
> 
> What on earth is wrong with your health insurance system, that someone who worked his entire life can't get a proper medical treatment? Shouldn't the country have set different priorities for a long time now?


Charlie was treated at Kaiser Hospital, which means he has Kaiser health coverage.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Bokchoicowboy said:


> Bicycling Magazine posted a story with an interview from Jacquie on what happened to Charlie and what is going on now: This Injured Mountain Bike Hall of Famer Needs Your Help | Bicycling


I visited Charlie in the Marin General ICU last week. Jacquie was there when I arrived because she spends every waking minute there, and Steve Potts showed up a few minutes later. Steve and I didn't stay long, because we did not want to exhaust Charlie. I know that Joe Breeze has visited also. Charlie has since been moved from Marin General ICU to a Kaiser facility.

My wife and I have invited Jacquie for dinner this weekend, but the standing invitation has been changed several times already due to events surrounding Charlie's treatment.

Charlie will need home care. My wife Mary is a Registered Nurse who works for a home nursing agency, and who thinks the world of Charlie. No one is better qualified to advise Jacquie about what to do when Charlie comes home than Mary is.


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

Repack Rider said:


> My wife Mary is a Registered Nurse who works for a home nursing agency, and who thinks the world of Charlie. .


It's nice to hear they will have that support.


----------



## robinmiller (May 31, 2005)

Can anyone here vouch for the person who will be receiving the donation money, Caroline James?

I hate to be suspicious but would feel better knowing that the money is actually going to go to Jacquie and Charlie. 

I figure she is hopefully a family friend or something like that - maybe someone here knows them?


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

robinmiller said:


> Can anyone here vouch for the person who will be receiving the donation money, Caroline James?
> 
> I hate to be suspicious but would feel better knowing that the money is actually going to go to Jacquie and Charlie.
> 
> I figure she is hopefully a family friend or something like that - maybe someone here knows them?


 Yes. She is a personal friend of Charlie and Jacquie and known by many here on mtbr. She is a member of mtbr and has corresponded with several people known by the group.


----------



## robinmiller (May 31, 2005)

iheartbicycles said:


> Yes. She is a personal friend of Charlie and Jacquie and known by many here on mtbr. She is a member of mtbr and has corresponded with several people known by the group.


Ah, thanks for the quick response.

Donation sent.


----------



## halaburt (Jan 13, 2004)

robinmiller said:


> I hate to be suspicious but would feel better knowing that the money is actually going to go to Jacquie and Charlie.


On the GoFundMe page, in the "Updates" section... select the "Show More" option. Jacquie weighed in with her support/endorsement of the effort in Update #2.

https://www.gofundme.com/w85tn3dg


----------



## robinmiller (May 31, 2005)

Thanks - didn't see that. I also just noticed that cunninghambikes.com has a link to the same page: Cunningham Bicycles

Initially I read the news on Reddit and followed the link to the GoFundMe site - in the past, evil people have set up fake donation pages in response to tragedies like this and stolen large amounts of money via Reddit and other social media sites, so I just wanted to make sure this was real first.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

robinmiller said:


> Thanks - didn't see that. I also just noticed that cunninghambikes.com has a link to the same page: Cunningham Bicycles
> 
> Initially I read the news on Reddit and followed the link to the GoFundMe site - in the past, evil people have set up fake donation pages in response to tragedies like this and stolen large amounts of money via Reddit and other social media sites, so I just wanted to make sure this was real first.


That's a solid question and completely fair. I hate scammers. There are more updates on the gofundme page as well. Is it only cj updating except for that one post by jp? Be nice to confirm who the author is.

Thanks for all the questions, updates, and donations everybody!

Ps. Autocorrect for gofundme is tofu even.


----------



## GrumpyOne (Jan 7, 2004)

Thanks for posting this and keeping us updated.

-jw


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

So a couple of guys alerted me to an old Rivendell Reader that had an interview with Grant Petersen and Charlie. I was hoping for a scan or link so I went through their blog "BLUG" and couldn't find it. I also couldn't find any links online so I emailed Rivendell. Grant replied back and said he would look for a copy and said to check out the BLUG. Look what Rivendell is going to do for Charlie. Go get something from them:

http://rivbike.tumblr.com

Thank you, Grant Petersen and Rivendell Bicycle Works.


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

That's awesome. Grant is a mensch


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

I have a hardcopy of that interview somewhere, and it is very good. I too was looking for it on line at Riv.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

DoubleCentury said:


> I have a hardcopy of that inteview somewhere, and it is very good. I too was looking for it on line at Riv.


Can you scan it? Not sure why the link to it on Cunningham bikes is broken. It really was a great interview. Grant did a great job.

Edit: or I'll just ask bushpig to fix the link. Grant said he was going to ask somebody at Rivendell to dig around for it. Hopefully, they will get it up on their site. It's a really good interview and Grant asked some great questions.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

hey guys, Grant Petersen posted his interview with Charlie Cunningham in the summer of 2002 on Rivendell Bicycle Works' BLUG for download. yay! Thank you, RBW guys! Find it here: BLUG

download it here:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9hNxy8TMQqfeTB3RTZkaHFZLWs/preview

Don't forget to get your donations in and get some Rivendell credit when you do so by following his instructions on the BLUG.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> Don't forget to get your donations in and get some Rivendell credit when you do so by following his instructions on the BLUG.


rivgirlonbike


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

DoubleCentury said:


> rivgirlonbike


onceabridgestoneloveralwaysabridgestonelover


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Eclectic group for sure.


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

girlonbike said:


> onceabridgestoneloveralwaysabridgestonelover


This thread got me thinking that I haven't been to Grants "new" (probably more than 10 year old) shop yet.

So I hopped on my brand new Potts and rode down there.

Bought some stuff from him. Honestly, most of his stuff isn't my style.

Had a great conversation with his very nice employees as well as Grant. And Grant insiisted I take one of his bike for a ride, which I did.

We talked about Charlie and Potts and etc. Rivendel is good people. I need to find more excuses to buy stuff from them.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

iheartbicycles said:


> This thread got me thinking that I haven't been to Grants "new" (probably more than 10 year old) shop yet.
> 
> So I hopped on my brand new Potts and rode down there.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I think mostly gravel grinder retrogrouch types. I don't think I've bought anything there in years. Maybe some bars. I do like the informative posts that Grant writes though. I feel like it's a J Peterman catalog for bikes parts.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Today's Independent Journal


----------



## tburger (Apr 27, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> I feel like it's a J Peterman catalog for bikes parts.


LOL. Spot on.

I'm trying to figure out what I want to buy. Maybe a Brooks saddle? At the very least, a $40 donation can get you a free King cage. Not too shabby.


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

The do a regular bike camping trip on mnt Diablo, and it got me thinking about getting set up to do that.

They sell the racks, panniers, stoves, tents, etc.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Always wanted to know what happened on the WTB split.. it looked unfair on principle and now it seems even worse.
btw: Great interview. 
Always liked Grant Petersen. Good to learn I like the right people.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Repack Rider said:


> Today's Independent Journal


Thanks for posting, CK. I really like that selfie he took of the two of them.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Moots : http://moots.myshopify.com/collections/accessories/products/moots-ti-stick


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

colker1 said:


> Always wanted to know what happened on the WTB split.. it looked unfair on principle and now it seems even worse.
> btw: Great interview.
> Always liked Grant Petersen. Good to learn I like the right people.


WTB was really nasty to charlie and steve. more info on charlies wiki page.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

iheartbicycles said:


> WTB was really nasty to charlie and steve. more info on charlies wiki page.


Someone should give that CEO(other CEOs could join the party) 12 hrs to think and machine a groundbreaking bicycle part. If he is not up to.. he would be fired w/ a gag on his mouth.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

colker1 said:


> Someone should give that CEO(other CEOs could join the party) 12 hrs to think and machine a groundbreaking bicycle part. If he is not up to.. he would be fired w/ a gag on his mouth.


I know all the parties involved in the WTB thing, and like most such stories, my own included, it is complicated, not a good-guy/bad-guy dynamic.

This is not the place for such a discussion. This is about Charlie's health, so let's raise the standard a bit and concentrate on that.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

After the better part of a year under radio silence, Jacquie has posted a medical update on her blog.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks for this CK. It's times like these that bring many things into perspective.


Repack Rider said:


> After the better part of a year under radio silence, Jacquie has posted a medical update on her blog.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Today Jacquie and Charlie had some work done on their vehicle in preparation for Charlie to be driven around to his various medical appointments. They have asked me to do the driving, and I am honored by the request.

Since the garage is a three minute bike ride from my house, I met them there. While the car was being serviced, we strolled around San Anselmo, and took a few minutes to sit in what passed for wintertime sun on a bench in the locally famous "Yoda Park" built by George Lucas.









Charlie would like to attend the Handmade Bicycle Show next month, but his stamina is limited to an hour or so, and then he would need a quiet place where he could lie down. I'm throwing that out here so anyone who might have a suggestion could post it.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Repack Rider said:


> Charlie would like to attend the Handmade Bicycle Show next month, but his stamina is limited to an hour or so, and then he would need a quiet place where he could lie down. I'm throwing that out here so anyone who might have a suggestion could post it.


Maybe if somebody had an RV or travel trailer to loan out, it could be parked outside so that he could use it to rest periodically?


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Charlie did 20 miles on the back of a tandem yesterday, Platform Bridge and back.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Jacquie has a new blog post updating Charlie's friends and admirers on his condition.


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

Repack Rider said:


> Jacquie has a new blog post updating Charlie's friends and admirers on his condition.


Her writing style is becoming tedious.

I just want to know how Charlie is doing. I don't want to have to figure out the meaning of each sentance - and what the pet name for this particular hallway or bedroom is.

Sure , she's a writer - but this ain't about her. it's about Charlie. I just want to know what's going on with him.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

iheartbicycles said:


> Her writing style is becoming tedious.
> 
> I just want to know how Charlie is doing. I don't want to have to figure out the meaning of each sentance - and what the pet name for this particular hallway or bedroom is.
> 
> Sure , she's a writer - but this ain't about her. it's about Charlie. I just want to know what's going on with him.


To be fair, that's her personal blog. I get what you mean though but Jacquie is really herself all the time. Same with Charlie. We get enough to know Charlie's progress, their issues and Jacquie's, like many caretakers, struggles in their new role. The bright spot is Charlies seems rather joyful given the circumstance.

I'm supposed to call her back so hopefully I can drop in and check in on them as well.


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

girlonbike said:


> To be fair, that's her personal blog. I get what you mean though but Jacquie is really herself all the time. Same with Charlie. We get enough to know Charlie's progress, their issues and Jacquie's, like many caretakers, struggles in their new role. The bright spot is Charlies seems rather joyful given the circumstance.
> 
> I'm supposed to call her back so hopefully I can drop in and check in on them as well.


the gofundme page is her personal blog? Or she's sharing her personal blog to the gofundme page?


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

I posted the link without comment because this is the only source of information on a guy a lot of us love and respect. Feel free to comment at her blog on issues of style and substance.


----------



## Stylus (Oct 9, 2008)

Uhm, it was posted both on the blog as the gofundme page but thats all a little irrelevant. I get what you are saying but like CK said, Jacquie is Jacquie, this is not because she's a 'writer'. Get with it or get over it.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

I drove Charlie around yesterday to his physical therapy appointments. Jacquie had asked me to keep conversation to a minimum to avoid exhausting him, but Charlie didn't get the memo. He speaks quietly, but he has no issues with his speech and he wants to talk about stuff.

Tells me I'm the best driver he has ridden with, which is why I got the gig. A million miles of truck driving over 45 years, no accidents. Nice to be able to do something for my friend of over 40 years.


----------



## Rocket Dog (Mar 7, 2012)

Glad to see that Charlie is doing better, I have been following his progress via the funding page for months.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

That's great news. progression.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Took CC to a couple of his therapy appointments yesterday. We took a walk on the bike path instead of waiting inside. I walk fast, but I had to work hard to keep up.

Charlie took a ride on the solo bike a few days ago. Says the big problem is his vision, which is compromised, and his mental map, which will have to be re-established. He gets lost easily.

I see where his progress is limited, but I have been amazed at the parts that are not. I did not expect that he would ride a bike solo any time soon, but there it is.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

repack rider said:


> took cc to a couple of his therapy appointments yesterday. We took a walk on the bike path instead of waiting inside. I walk fast, but i had to work hard to keep up.
> 
> Charlie took a ride on the solo bike a few days ago. Says the big problem is his vision, which is compromised, and his mental map, which will have to be re-established. He gets lost easily.
> 
> I see where his progress is limited, but i have been amazed at the parts that are not. I did not expect that he would ride a bike solo any time soon, but there it is.


like.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Repack Rider said:


> Took CC to a couple of his therapy appointments yesterday. We took a walk on the bike path instead of waiting inside. I walk fast, but I had to work hard to keep up.
> 
> Charlie took a ride on the solo bike a few days ago. Says the big problem is his vision, which is compromised, and his mental map, which will have to be re-established. He gets lost easily.
> 
> I see where his progress is limited, but I have been amazed at the parts that are not. I did not expect that he would ride a bike solo any time soon, but there it is.


Awesome news. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Repack Rider said:


> Took CC to a couple of his therapy appointments yesterday. We took a walk on the bike path instead of waiting inside. I walk fast, but I had to work hard to keep up.
> 
> Charlie took a ride on the solo bike a few days ago. Says the big problem is his vision, which is compromised, and his mental map, which will have to be re-established. He gets lost easily.
> 
> I see where his progress is limited, but I have been amazed at the parts that are not. I did not expect that he would ride a bike solo any time soon, but there it is.


When you think about how significant cycling has been in his life (and yours)....we can handle losing a lot of things, but not riding a bike.
That's a pretty strong motivator I think.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Did a shift today at the Marin Museum of Bicycling with Joe Breeze. Mid-afternoon, Jacquie and Charlie stopped in on their way home from a ride. Charlie rode the back of a tandem to Point Reyes, Jacquie on a solo. It's about a 40-mile ride.

We took the opportunity to do a group hug in front of Charlie's and Jacquie's bikes.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Repack Rider said:


> Did a shift today at the Marin Museum of Bicycling with Joe Breeze. Mid-afternoon, Jacquie and Charlie stopped in on their way home from a ride. Charlie rode the back of a tandem to Point Reyes, Jacquie on a solo. It's about a 40-mile ride.
> 
> We took the opportunity to do a group hug in front of Charlie's and Jacquie's bikes.
> 
> View attachment 1061386


Nice! Who was the captain?


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> Nice! Who was the captain?


The guy who took the photo with my camera. His name is Willie.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

cool happy shot thanks for posting


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Dirt Rag asked me to write an article about Charlie. I sent it the other day, so expect it soon.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> Dirt Rag asked me to write an article about Charlie. I sent it the other day, so expect it soon.


is it about the medical fund?


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

It includes the link, but nothing other than that. Mostly I went into what happened, how he is dealing with it, and a brief history of his activities and life work.


----------

